# Anyone use a humidifier for skin?



## ducksmom (Jan 8, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone could recommend or give any advice on humidifiers. I'm thinking of purchasing to help with my dry skin (hopefully). What size, brand, cool or warm mist? Any info appreciated. Thanks ladies.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 14, 2007)

have products not helped with your dry skin at all?


----------



## AquaBlu (Jan 15, 2007)

I like having a humidifier on in the bedroom during the winter because the heated indoor air gets so dry that I wake up with painful eyes and nose. Heated or non is your preferance. Some dont like heated because it can harbour bacteria and cant really be used in the summer time, however heated ones are much cheaper here than the cool mist ones. I would get a hot one from Walmart for like $10 and just be sure to change the water daily and wash it from time to time. You can also get mist additives to help clear up your sinuses when you have colds and stuff too.


----------



## missnadia (Jan 15, 2007)

My mama put a plant in my bedroom instead of a humidifier because during the winter days I used to always suffer nose bleeding because the air was so dry... The plant is really ugly, and it sits in a huge bucket of water so we haven't been able to be friends or anything haha.. but since it's been there I haven't once complained about my nose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 15, 2007)

I've actually read conflicting things about humidifiers for dry skin. Some say that it creates a moist environment for the skin, some say it sucks the moisture out. I would say to just use a good cream cleanser, and only use water to rinse it off once a day. Then use a rich moisturizer with plenty of humectants and emollients, and that should lock the moisture into your skin.


----------

